# My back - up, 97 F250HD OBS



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

I have been wanting a back up for a little over a year and i finally found what i was looking for at a fair price. It needs a little work but for $2500.00 i couldn't pass it up.The pics show what it mainly need that i can see and i'm sure there will be a few things i haven't seen. I'll do the body repairs, fix a leaky cooler line, it has new brake lines, and then a good going over, the plow needs a pump motor but other than that it needs a little tlc.it has 4:10 gears with a 5.8(351). Frames good just surface rust and no breaks. If anyone has any advice on things to look at hard i'm all ears. 
Thank You
Mike


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

*more pics*

Here are some more of it.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like a good deal for the mileage and condition. Seems in decent nick besides that rocker panel and possibly the floorboards. I'd replace the rocker panel, sand and paint that cab corner, and be good to go.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

The floor boards will be replaces as well, the passenger side is in good shape. One good thing is i have all summer to work out any problems that pop up and i'm sure they will. Who knows i may paint the whole truck one day.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Think I saw that truck on CL before. Where did you pick it up?


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

it was on craigslist. Ruffsdale, Pa.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Great plow trucks. The rust is what kills them before their time. 
Check the TTB front axle for cracks. Throw a trans temp gauge on; the E4OD hates heat. Good luck with it.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

*A little update*

replaced rockers, cab corners, floor panels, painted frame, took bed off to fix a cross member on the bed and while it was off changed the rear brake lines to nickel copper lines(because i wanted no rust lines), new rear brake shoes and wheel cylinders, made new tranny lines, painted the underside of the bed, changed seat. There is a little more i want to do to it (mainly mechanical) but thats pretty much all for now. I don't have any pictures yet, it's not pretty but it will be functional.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Looking good.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a mount off a 250/350 for those years if anyone is intrested western unimount bracket only


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Still needs a little work but its ready to go if needed.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

After watching my son plow in the ford today it has earned a new suspension and quite possibly a paint job. I love these old fords and this one does well even with the open wheel rear and 3:55 gears. One thing it definitely needs is an alternator up grade.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

mpriester;2101878 said:


> After watching my son plow in the ford today it has earned a new suspension and quite possibly a paint job. I love these old fords and this one does well even with the open wheel rear and 3:55 gears. One thing it definitely needs is an alternator up grade.


Good luck biggest I've found is 95 amp.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

beanz27;2102492 said:


> Good luck biggest I've found is 95 amp.


135 amp out of a ford explorer is a direct fit, you just need to get the one with the right size pulley.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

That's a good backup especially for the $ you got into it.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i did the 130 amp upgrade on my 96 f350. there are other donors that will work other than explorers - you just got make sure its a side mount unit. i believe pullies should be the same size regardless of what donor it comes off. I cant recall now, but the visual difference between a 95 and 130 amp was 4 large holes vs 2 in the case - or something like that.

upgrade the pathetically small 8 gauge wire - I think I used a 2 gauge and installed a mega fuse as well for protection. there was also a smaller wire that ran to the solenoid that had to be relocated to the alternator.

I can't remember all the specifics as it was 2 or 3 years ago now, but just wanted to make you aware that its more than just putting a 130 amp unit the place of the stock 95 amp unit. but it is a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

there is room on the right fender for a second battery tray and a battery isolator. I had my plow kill my alt, and then drained the battery, had to call thee wife at 4 am for a jump start.

I wired the plow to the aux battery, so if it kills the alt again (just a matter of time) at least the truck will run and i can get back to the shop.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

linckeil;2102959 said:


> i did the 130 amp upgrade on my 96 f350. there are other donors that will work other than explorers - you just got make sure its a side mount unit. i believe pullies should be the same size regardless of what donor it comes off. I cant recall now, but the visual difference between a 95 and 130 amp was 4 large holes vs 2 in the case - or something like that.
> 
> upgrade the pathetically small 8 gauge wire - I think I used a 2 gauge and installed a mega fuse as well for protection. there was also a smaller wire that ran to the solenoid that had to be relocated to the alternator.
> 
> I can't remember all the specifics as it was 2 or 3 years ago now, but just wanted to make you aware that its more than just putting a 130 amp unit the place of the stock 95 amp unit. but it is a worthwhile upgrade.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

If I remember correctly, the Taurus 130 amp alt bolts right up.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

FordFisherman;2103081 said:


> If I remember correctly, the Taurus 130 amp alt bolts right up.


I will check with the guys on the Ford forum as i think there is a step by step instruction post on what to do.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

scott3430;2102940 said:


> That's a good backup especially for the $ you got into it.


I'm going to fix all the little stuff this summer and get it ready for full service. It will run me around $1500. with new spring packs included and me doing all the work.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Please do post what you find on the alternator upgrade. Just replaced it on the 95 with a 95 amp, but I'm sure it'll only be a couple years till it dies.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Just replaced front spring shackles and all the front spring bushings. Drives like a new one and gained about 2 inches in front end height.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

beanz27;2103714 said:


> Please do post what you find on the alternator upgrade. Just replaced it on the 95 with a 95 amp, but I'm sure it'll only be a couple years till it dies.


http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1349254-alternator-options.html#post14868167


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

http://shop.broncograveyard.com/High-Output-Alternator-170-Amp-Serpentine-Pulley/productinfo/38617/
This is for a 96ford.


----------

